

Show HN: Tool to combat eye fatigue - eyehealth
https://i202020.herokuapp.com/

======
moeamaya
I like the concept, probably could be extended to other scenarios...every
30min stand up and stretch...every hour walk around the office...every 2 hours
go outside.

Also in your links would like to see more scientific (although in layman's
terms) references rather than other apps who do similar things.

~~~
eyehealth
I am not sure if there are any scientific material concerning the 20-20-20
thing, just some blog posts and a webMD page: [http://www.webmd.com/eye-
health/computer-vision-syndrome?pag...](http://www.webmd.com/eye-
health/computer-vision-syndrome?page=2) . Its just something to try, as taking
eye breaks every now and then is probably good. But, thanks for the feedback!

For more general purpose break management tools, theres some pomodoro (not
sure how scientific that is either) time/break managing tools online, but I
might add some bars or user customizable bars if I get around to it. I usually
try to stretch or take some deep breaths whenever my 20 minutes are up. For
something like going outside, you could just add a weekday timer/reminder on
your phone/watch at foo and bar times of day.

------
eyehealth
Super simple, but I could not find something that did this for me online.
Making a system beep script would be great except I can't get any system
beeping to work on my laptop with linux.

Suggestions or pull requests (style, functionality, or otherwise) welcome.

~~~
palcu
I've used a similar app that made a beep after a certain number of minutes,
but I made a habit of ignoring it after a week.

Now I use Breaktime (only for OSX), which inserts itself in the _system tray_
part of the screen and displays a big overlay when "time's up". It is more
effective because it forces me to get up.

You could build a browser notification that gets the focus of the user.

